# Broadband Redux



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all,

So the move is done, the container is at long last at sea, and we have finally arrived, settled in the temporary accommodation and looking hard to rent a long term place. The cats are still a bit spooked from the trip, but are slowly getting back to normal. Very happy to finally be here. 

For the time being we are using a 3G broadband connection from cytanet/vodafone, but this is pretty expensive for us. The wifi on the laptop shows CityCell and Cosmonet as available providers, does anybody have anything good or bad to say about these guys? We will be in this flat until the 28th October, but as we burn through a €35 topup card in about a day or two, even with the €99 setup fee it will be worth it. 

Thanks for any advice!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

mdekkers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So the move is done, the container is at long last at sea, and we have finally arrived, settled in the temporary accommodation and looking hard to rent a long term place. The cats are still a bit spooked from the trip, but are slowly getting back to normal. Very happy to finally be here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We used to be with Cytanet but changed to Primetel and get much faster speed for lower prices. They use the Cytanet lines but if anything goes wrong they get it repaired far more quickly than Cyta used to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So the move is done, the container is at long last at sea, and we have finally arrived, settled in the temporary accommodation and looking hard to rent a long term place. The cats are still a bit spooked from the trip, but are slowly getting back to normal. Very happy to finally be here.
> 
> ...


Citycell worked very good for us during a vacation here a year before we moved over. Many kiosks sell their cards.

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you using the Pay As You Go dongle. If not then check it out as it may be a stop gap measure until you get somewhere permanent.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, am using this now, however, due to our work, we burn through our credit in a fearsome rate, and it is turning out to be really expensive...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Are you using the Pay As You Go dongle. If not then check it out as it may be a stop gap measure until you get somewhere permanent.


Wouldn't that be even more expensive?

If he can use CityCell it would be not that bad. 50€ per month with 2 extra weeks free. And no setup

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Before I had WiFi I had a dongle and it was 9 euro per month for 200 meg and if you went over it was peanuts. If you are planing to transfer lots of data it will be slow but t's worth a look.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I am on Vodafone with the soeasy dataplan. We have about 4MB speed, which is pretty slow for us but workable (we had 120MB in the UK, so whatever we get we will have to get used to) but due to the amount of data we use, we burn through our credit really really fast. To give you an indication, we probably do about 2 to 3 GB per day. A lot of our traffic consists of remote control sessions and skype. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you any neigbours whose broadband you might be able to share? I knew of one guy who beamed his broadband several hundred yards to someone who was awaiting phone line installation using home made aerials and receivers.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

unfortunately not at the moment, I am in a temporary holiday flat until we find something permanent, and the neighbours are either unfriendly or drunk, but mostly both. I have a guy from cosmonet coming around soon, the price was much cheaper than city cell, and I can re-use the device they are selling me even when I have a permanent connection.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You need to note that with CYTA and Primetel the modem settings are downloaded and not keyed in. They have modified access to the modem internals with their own username and password thus forcing you to use their modems unless you are skilled at cracking them. 

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

To add to Pete's comment. 

It's also possible to buy a USB aerial for around 50 euro, some are directional. The aerial is designed to go outside and the "box" inside and a co-ax extension can be bought which is better than extending via USB.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks all for your feedback. I am now the proud owner of an AirGrid M5HP WiFi RP/Antenna that provides me with a very fast and stable connection to a local WiFi provider. The guys that came to install it were nice, quick, professional and courteous. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> Thanks all for your feedback. I am now the proud owner of an AirGrid M5HP WiFi RP/Antenna that provides me with a very fast and stable connection to a local WiFi provider. The guys that came to install it were nice, quick, professional and courteous.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Hi,

If its not a secret, how much you are paying a month and how much was installation?

Thanks

John


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

installation was €99 and includes the antenna, another €40 for a wireless router (didnt have one handy, and needed a connection fast) and am paying €26 per month for 3MB

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> installation was €99 and includes the antenna, another €40 for a wireless router (didnt have one handy, and needed a connection fast) and am paying €26 per month for 3MB
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


I thought you wrote very fast.....

Anders


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> installation was €99 and includes the antenna, another €40 for a wireless router (didnt have one handy, and needed a connection fast) and am paying €26 per month for 3MB
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Hi,

thanks for reply. Have you got unlimited broadband?

thanks

John


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

John43 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for reply. Have you got unlimited broadband?
> 
> ...


Yeah. Higher speeds are available at good prices. Most important for me are very low latency and reliable speed.


----------

